# Apistogramma Hongsloi



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm having a hard time getting information on these guys, especially on their size. Each website seems to have varying ideas on how big these get.

Anyone know how large they're supposed to get? Are these little guys, or substantial sized dwarfs?

Thanks 

Lara


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

That's a pretty subjective decision whether to call these dwarfs substantial or not. The males can be pretty thick bodied and I think they look great in say a 29g tank. They are not one of the "jumbo" dwarf cichlid males in my opinion. One reason for the contradictions on websites is that this species has been heavily line bred. Many domesticated strains are really quite different than a wild type form.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The old apisto bible lists the males at 7cm and females 4.5cm ...


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. I'm considering keeping a trio of these along with a Bolivian Ram pair in my 50 gallon (48" long tank). I don't want a larger dwarf in there just in case I want to move them into their own smaller tank for breeding purposes.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Isis24*
makes sense. If the smaller future tank is a 10g, pass. If it's a 20g long or larger, then I think they are a good choice. 
:thumb:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there,

I kept and breed A. hongsloi II and still have some of the offspring. Males indeed grow 7 cm and females 4 to 5 cm. So males are slightly smaller as a Bolivian. They can be kept in pairs and are not necessarily harem breeding fish like a lot of the other apisto's. I kept 3 pairs in a 75 gallon tank without issues. Be careful with fish bred in the Czech republic. Those are often invested with paresites and treating them right away with metronidazole would be a wise thing. One they are in a good health they are prety hardy just like A cacatuoides.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Aren't they also one of the high temp species? Found with rams in nature?


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

So would it be better to keep them as a pair then, instead of a trio?

As for the breeding tank, I have a 25 gallon that I recently emptied (lack of time), so that may eventually be the breeding tank, though I was hoping to have a 24" long tank instead.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Dwarfpike,

Yes the can be found with Rams and also in the Orinoco delta in north west Venezuela. They need temps of 26 to 30.

A 25 gallon tank will be fine for a pair. Remember they are highly domesticated and low on aggression. You can keep a pair but you can also keep a trio. In my case the second female snacked up a lot of fry from the pair but other people might have diferent experiences. According to Mike Wise they are a pair building specie


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Woohooo :dancing:

Hi Ruurd.

Sorry to hijack your thread *Isis24*. *Dutch Dude* is one of the alltime gentlemen from this forum, and is *the* Bolivian ram expert.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Peter buddy! How are you doing? I'm still a member here you know and I visit on regular base. I rarely post on here becouse I always end up in quarrels with the same people over and over again. Peter and Dwarfpike,.....what is going on with C-F? I see low activity on the SA section. Is there a reason for people not to post?

Bolivian expert, haha,...well I don't consider my selves as an expert but I do know some things abouth Bolivians. To be honnest I considered the mix of Bolivians and hongsloi II my selves. In a 55 or larger tank they could be an interesting mix. I'm not convinced they will do well but I do think there is a fair chance they can be mixed in a decent size tank with plenty of plants, wood and narrow caves. Caves large enough for the apisto's but to small for an adult Bolivian. I would set the temp at 26C. Thats just fine for the apisto's and not to hot for the Bolivians. Keep in mind you need clean neutral to soft water. Spawning A hongsloi is not to dificult but they often have smaller broods.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Dutch Dude said:


> I rarely post on here becouse I always end up in quarrels with the same people over and over again.


 yet those people don't get into quarrels with others... :wink:

just a thought!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have 6 Hongsloi Rostrich from Aquabid growing out. They are about 5/8" and healthy, active, and eating well.










....Bill


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Bill,

Those are still small but with good qualety food they should grow out to nice adults in a couple of months. At first they don't show strong red colors but the older they get the stronger the colors. Now lets hope for a good male female ratio.

Ooh number6,....you funny and silly boy,....love you to! :lol:


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love it when there's so much action in my threads 

DFF, I sure know how great Dutch Dude is  I've read so many of his great threads 

Dutch Dude, I ordered a pair of Apistogramma hongsloi. I hope they like each other. They were bred in Singapore. I'll try to get pics once they're here.

MonteSS, thanks for the photo! I love photos.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Eeeh,...I'm just a common guy and I only happen to be an enthusiastic and fanatic aquarist.

Isis,....Thats nice and I'm very curious how things will work out with the Bolivians. I expect they be fine. I assume you will put the apisto's in quarantine first? I recommend to treat your hongsloi right after arrival with metro and I also recommend to put in some live foods and in particular artemis but live bloodworms will do as well. A common issue with apisto's and Rams is flagellates. Get them to feed is very important and live foods should do the trick. Treatment with metro is crucial imo just like spotles clean water. Once the fish are established to the new tank and have gained in health they will be fine and you can switch to normal routines. It is the first 6 weeks that are crucial.

Do you keep us posted? 

Take care,

Ruurd


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Please don't feed apistos frozen blood worms. Brine shrimp and black worms are fine. Mosquito larvae is another good "live food".


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Peter,

Why not feed apisto's frozen bloodworms? Large numbers of bloodworms might be an issue dough,...at least it is for discus but I see no harm in a mix of artemis, bloodworms and flakes/granules. Can you explain why not to feed bloodworms?


----------

